# plus de son sur ibook G4



## tonio08 (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai ma soeur qui a un ibook G4 (la dernière génération) et de temps en temps elle n'a plus de son. Quand elle appuie sur les touches pour régler le son, elle a le droit à un sens interdit au lieu de l'icône avec du son qui monte ou descend. Hier je l'ai redémarré normalement et ça a remarché, mais aujourd'hui non. J'ai réparer les autorisation, toujours rien. J'ai alors rebooté brutalement (en restant appuyé sur le bouton d'allumage) et j'ai zappé la PRAM et là ça a remarché.
A quoi cela est-il du? Problème de la carte mère?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2008)

coucou 
tu sais qu'il y a des redemarrages au menu et au clavier
le redemarrage sauvage les macs n'aiment pas trop
( et vaut mieux faire une verif de volume après ce genre de truc)

quandt aux cause ca peut etre  souci de 
-fichiers( pref systeme son , fichiers configuration audio midi ; autorisation ,  gestion de prise casque
- ou plus hardware carte son-CM etc


----------



## uranium (3 Novembre 2008)

J'ai de temps à autre exactement le même problème avec mon PowerBook G4, sous Léopard 10.5.5.
Un ou deux redémarrages successifs (sans brutalité) suffisent en général à y remédier, mais la réparation des autorisations ne semble pas améliorer les choses (ni empirer, cela s'entend).
Ceci dit, ça reste rare, et je ne pense pas que la carte son soit abîmée.


----------



## oflorent (4 Novembre 2008)

Je suis également sous Powerbook G4 avec 10.5.5 et j'ai également le même problème : plus de son après un démarrage. Une fois le panneau des préférences ouvert, il apparaît que les entrées son ne sont pas reconnues, le son est en mode silence. En outre il est impossible d'accéder aux réglages car tout est grisé... Il faut faire au moins deux démarrages pour retrouver du son. Tout cela reste très aléatoire. Une piste néanmoins : lors des démarrages, si j'ai un port USB occupé (par mon mulot), le son est obligatoirement absent après démarrage. Si quelqu'un à des explications, il sera le bienvenu !


----------

